# Tesla Model 3 will also Float?



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

_There is misconception that electric cars don't do well in water. Apparently Tesla Cars are immune to water damage.

Recently Elon Musk responded to a video that surfaced online which included a Model S floating through the Kazakhstan tunnel.

It appears that it powers through water using "thrust" created by the wheels while turning in the water.

Elon States _
_"We *def* don't recommended this, but Model S floats well enough to turn it into a boat for short periods of time. Thrust via wheel rotation." -via Twitter @elonmusk_

*My questions include... How does Tesla keep the water out from the motor? Will this actually be feature for all Tesla Cars? Including the Model 3?*

*I actually also wonder if the mechanics, and drive units / battery are sealed? *

Full article available on the Guardian

https://www.theguardian.com/technol...el-s-electric-car-floats-water-boat-elon-musk


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes, sealed.
You might also find this video interesting.


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

garsh said:


> Yes, sealed.
> You might also find this video interesting.


That is crazily insane haha! All it needs is propellers  and a towing hitch so I can para-sail at Lake Tahoe lol


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

A better question is: if water gets into the motor, how does it get out. Other than mechanical drag, water in an induction motor is not a problem unless long term exposure results in significant corrosion. Contrary to popular belief, water is not a good conductor unless it has something ionic dissolved in it, like sea water.The motor case appears to be well sealed as the cooling is by recirculating coolant to a radiator in the front of the car. So, this part at least must be watertight. Ditto for the inverter. We know that the battery pack is sealed. The door seals would be a bigger concern.

Swimming anyone?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

there's an interesting (and ongoing) thread on TMC of a restoration of a flooded auction Model S.
It's a substantially long thread so I've just skimmed it on occasion, but it appears there was enough electronic damage a donor car was purchased to swap the motor, battery pack, wiring, computer, etc. If you have a spare day it's an entertaining thread. The OP is humorous and has no expectation of the project going smoothly. 
in other words, stay out of the water.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

MelindaV said:


> there's an interesting (and ongoing) thread on TMC of a restoration of a flooded auction Model S.
> It's a substantially long thread so I've just skimmed it on occasion, but it appears there was enough electronic damage a donor car was purchased to swap the motor, battery pack, wiring, computer, etc. If you have a spare day it's an entertaining thread. The OP is humorous and has no expectation of the project going smoothly.
> in other words, stay out of the water.


I was following that thread for some time. The car was beyond being repairable due to it being submerged in salt water for some time. Tesla may seal the battery and drive unit but they're no waterproof. They would have had to buy another wrecked donor car to obtain all the needed parts to replace the damaged ones and would never be able to count on Tesla "reactivating" the car as far as Supercharging is concerned let alone anything else.

Moral of the story here, unless you're going to use the battery for something else a salvage Tesla is not worth your time and money because Tesla has ultimate control over the vehicle...


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tesla Model 3 will also Float? (Thread Title)

Of course!!!! After all....Elon did just tweet this:

Jun 19
Elon Musk ‏@elonmusk
If curious abt TSWLM car, am still planning to do a sports sub car that can drive on roads. Just a side project. Limited market potential 

Just bring your flippers.....

Ski


----------

